# GTAV Key von mmoga.de auf Steam aktivieren lassen?



## repac3r (10. Februar 2015)

Schönen guten Morgen euch,

ich persönlich freue mich ja schon total auf GTAV, da dachte ich, bestelle ich es mir einfach mal vor.
Habe nun gesehen, dass das ganze auf mmoga.de ganze 10€ billiger ist. Mir persönlich ist es wichtig, dass ich das Spiel über Steam aktivieren möchte. Dach kurzem lesen der Beschreibung auf mmoga, scheint dies aber nicht möglich zu sein. Dort steht, dass ich dieses Spiel über die Herstellerseite zu aktivieren kann.
Nach kurzer Tour durch das WWW, fande ich viele gespaltene Meinungen, dass es trotzdem Möglich sei, dies über Steam zu aktivieren, dann wieder doch nicht. Nun würde ich gerne euch fragen, was ihr dazu meint, ob dies Möglich ist?


Grüße Marcel


----------



## DerFakeAccount (10. Februar 2015)

Auch GTA IV wurde von mmoga als Steam-Key versendet, denke das sich nichts daran ändern wird, außer Rockstar nimmt Steam nicht ins Programm, was ich wiederum nicht denke daher man in der steamdb aktivierte beta gta 5 keys sehen kann.

EDIT: https://steamdb.info/app/271590/graphs/


----------



## Elzoco (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen schonmal MMOGA gefragt, für welche Plattform der Key ist, antwort war folgende:

[FONT=Candara, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Ihr Key ist für Steam. Sie können Ihren Key bei Steam anwenden.
Falls es ungültig zeigt, teilen Sie uns mit bitte.

Bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Support Team[/FONT]


----------



## repac3r (10. Februar 2015)

Okay vielen Dank für die Info, was mich eben stuzig gemacht hat, war diese Aussage: 





			
				mmoga.de schrieb:
			
		

> Den Key können Sie einfach auf der Herstellerwebseite aktivieren um das Spiel mit Hilfe des Rockstar Social Club herunterzuladen.



Gruß Marcel


----------



## Elzoco (10. Februar 2015)

Genau deswegen habe ich nachgefragt.


----------

